# string trimmers question



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

I know this is probably more like a DIY question, but I have to replace my own personal gas powered string trimmer. Wondered if anyone has any experience good or bad with the 40v lithium battery powered trimmers out there? Im thinking that if they are any good for home use that they are lightweight and require no messing around with finicky gas engines.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Just bought a ryobi 18v Lithium, not a 40v. ONLY Ryobi I have ever owned BTW Happy as all get out with it. Only have maybe 20 minutes of trimming to do, so it's perfect. 

Will see how long it lasts

:thumbup:BATTERY POWER RULES:clap:


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

thats my concern
how long will the batteries last before they need to be replaced at $100 each.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd say you're definitely in DIY-land with this one. I can't imagine a pro landscaper using batteries. Heck, I can't imagine _me_ using batteries--I typically need 1-3 hours run time.


----------



## gosmond (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had OK experience with "CORE Power"-brand battery-operated string trimmer.

Has a very innovative motor design: some kind of advanced pancake motor located down at the end of the shaft, direct drive for the string head, no gears. I get about 40 minutes of trimming, "normal" amounts of soft (green) grass weeds 4" to 10" tall. Takes 3 hours to recharge the battery.

The Ryobi cordless design puts the motor up in the handle, with noisy reduction gear shaft driving the head. 

Generally speaking, Li-Ion batteries are good for 300 to 450 full charge / discharge cycles, after that they tend to conk suddenly and completely.

-----

For pro landscaping work a battery-powered setup is going to be limiting unless you're doing LOTS of *light duty* trimming and edging. Let's say you need to edge 6 or 7 residential lawns a day (no heavy-duty clearing work,) in that case it might be economical to buy 3 or 4 batteries. Esp. if you / your customers value the quiet and emissions-free operation.

---

For medium-duty small lot clearing (again, mainly thin / wet weeds,) I've been having more success with the Stihl FSE60 cord-powered 6-amp string trimmer. Plenty of power, light weight. Not all that quiet but a lot quieter than any gas trimmer.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

dale rex said:


> thats my concern
> how long will the batteries last before they need to be replaced at $100 each.


http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q="hidden+cost+of+ownership"&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> Im thinking that if they are any good for home use that they are lightweight and require no messing around with finicky gas engines.


This does not address your question at all, but I am the worst when it comes to gasoline powered lawn equipment...I hate it when it won't start.

With that said...I have the same Echo trimmer I have used for 20 years. It has been in the shop one time over that span. I don't drain it, clean it...don't do nothin' and it starts every spring on the 3rd pull.

I think I replaced the spark plug once and blow out the flimsy filter every couple of years.

Now since I said this...it will refuse to start in a few months.


----------



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

Robie said:


> This does not address your question at all, but I am the worst when it comes to gasoline powered lawn equipment...I hate it when it won't start.
> 
> With that said...I have the same Echo trimmer I have used for 20 years. It has been in the shop one time over that span. I don't drain it, clean it...don't do nothin' and it starts every spring on the 3rd pull.
> 
> ...


I have an Echo weed eater I bought 2 years ago.... the darn thing gummed up after sitting for a few weeks and I tried endlessly over half a dozen occasions to get it started. It would run and sputter and then die. I let it sit a year and was going to sell it but asked a buddy and he said to put some Start Your Engines in there and let it sit for a while after priming it into the engine. It started a week later and runs again. 

I use and recommend a corded electric trimmer. Way better. Works every time. Cords aren't a big deal.

Oh, and I didn't have old gas in it, I always have new gas mix.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

My wife bought me the Prius of weed eaters.....

Lithium Ion/Eon? 56 volt from HD....

Thing is kick azz....

after 45 minutes in tall grass it wore me out and was still going....

My Dad tells me that the landscapers in his condo complex are starting to use these due to noise issues....


----------



## kawasaki guy (Dec 31, 2014)

Go gas. Only way. Invest the money in something nice like a SHindaiwa, Kawasaki, or Redmax. I run Shindaiwa, and have never had issues other than with the spark plug boots....


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'd say you're definitely in DIY-land with this one. I can't imagine a pro landscaper using batteries. Heck, I can't imagine _me_ using batteries--I typically need 1-3 hours run time.


that's a lot of wacking..:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

BugmanBCE said:


> I have an Echo weed eater I bought 2 years ago.... the darn thing gummed up after sitting for a few weeks and I tried endlessly over half a dozen occasions to get it started. It would run and sputter and then die. I let it sit a year and was going to sell it but asked a buddy and he said to put some Start Your Engines in there and let it sit for a while after priming it into the engine. It started a week later and runs again.
> 
> I use and recommend a corded electric trimmer. Way better. Works every time. Cords aren't a big deal.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't have old gas in it, I always have new gas mix.


well there are Echo's and there are Echo's some are pro models and some not so much..


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Echo's are great, corded are okay but if you have a big lot that you need to work with a string trimmer totally impractical, never tried a battery operated one but we're weed whacking for hours at a stretch so it probably wouldn't be practical.

We always make sure to drain the fuel/oil mix every time out of the tank when we're done using it, seems to help it start the next time.


----------



## kawasaki guy (Dec 31, 2014)

Echos are suppose to be OK. Any pro grade trimmer like a SHindaiwa, Echo, Kawasaki, Redmax, Stihl should serve you well. Good luck!


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I bought echo homeowner special 11 years ago. Love it. Original plug still


----------



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

Mine is the Echo GT225. Don't know if that is the pro model or not. I've never had good luck with gas engines for home tools that are infrequently used. That's just been my experience. Same thing with cordless tools. Batteries wear out and don't have enough juice. Corded is just cheaper and easier and always works. You can keep an electric tool for 10 years easy, cordless, not so much. Gonna have to get batteries again. 

My GT225 is for sale if anyone wants it. $50. Come and get it.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Electric is certainly up and coming. 

It's right for the right application. I now mow my tiny lawn on a tank of gas a year. Electric might be better.

Husqvarna now has a backback battery for a pruning chainsaw that runs an entire shift. Charge overnight and back to work.


----------

